# Texas Police: Officer Made Up Shooting Story



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by KSAT.com*

A 33-year-old San Antonio police officer has resigned from the department days after he claimed that someone tried to shoot him during a traffic stop. 
Israel Butler, a five-year veteran of the force, turned in his badge on Friday, police officials said. 
On Oct. 23, Butler claimed he stopped a sport utility vehicle for speeding on Highway 151 near Wiseman Road. 
During the stop, Butler claimed someone in another sport utility vehicle that was parked nearby pointed a rifle at him. Butler told police investigators that he feared for his life and that of the people in the vehicle he stopped, so he fired his weapon. 
Following the incident, police launched a massive search for the second vehicle. 
During the investigation, police officials determined that the facts of the case didn't make sense and launched a criminal and administrative investigation. 
It was during the administrative probe that Butler was confronted and he decided to resign, police officials said. 
Once the criminal investigation is concluded, the case will be forwarded to the Bexar County District Attorney's Office for presentation to a grand jury.


----------

